# Repair Rattling Rivets?



## Bevin (Oct 24, 2009)

The rivets holding the stays to the mudguards have worked loose and now rattle quite loudly. I was wondering what the best repair technique was. I have tried taking the fenders off and flattening the rivets with a hammer on the anvil part of my vise. Any other tips?


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Oct 24, 2009)

Fender bolts that look like rivets but fasten with a nut underneath.
Put a WTB post for then in the Buy Sell Trade section.

Then you can drill out - I mean oot the old rivets and put those guys in.


----------



## pedal alley (Oct 24, 2009)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Fender bolts that look like rivets but fasten with a nut underneath.
> Put a WTB post for then in the Buy Sell Trade section.
> 
> Then you can drill out - I mean oot the old rivets and put those guys in.




YEAH, WHAT HE SAID....

also,
check this thread in GENERAL DISCUSSION,
Lost nuts, with a couple of loose screws .


----------

